

Hillary Clinton Blasts Edward Snowden for Fleeing to Russia and China - uptown
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/04/hillary-clinton-snowden-nsa-russia-china

======
sp332
Well, maybe we should have made the USA more hospitable than Russia and China!

------
lauradhamilton
The NSA for sure has dirt on Bill.

